# Fursuit parts or tails and ears?



## Kitoth (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm starting to get eager to get a fursuit, partial suit or jsut get some ears, a tila and hand and feet paws for a lion based off of Kitoth my characters general look Right now I'm wondering where the best place to look for maybe a tail  and some ears for general use that are not too expensive. though if i could find Feet paws and Hands paws that are not too expensive that could go towards my future suit and a tail as well that could be attached to a suit it would help, but no idea where to look atm, so any ideas on sites?


Though if i can get a feline cat tail that is more like a cougars tail but lion colors such as thicker than a normal lions tial and no tail tuft that would be awesome as long as th price is not too muhc.

and for the ears Would love to even get a headband type thing but with ears like Kitoth my character has for colors and no too big. jsut want something you know lol.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know much about making your own as I'm just getting into that but I've heard a lot that making your own is cost-effective.

There's quite a few fursuit makers on FA though. I can only remember Trpdwarf (and zeke) and Beastcub off the top of my head though...
I bought my tail and ears from Trpdwarf (which are awesome!) and that was a good price. Can't remember how much it was in the end though...plus it was more for the shipping because I live in the UK.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm...  as Uktehwhitewolf said, Me(and Zeke my partner in costume making) and Beastcub both offers decent prices and we are not "ZOMG expensive".

You can also look up Beetlecat. I am not too certain about her prices though.

You can find a link to my shop in my signature.
This is a link to Beastcub's shop: http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm
Also, link to Beetlecat's shop: http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/
NoxTigress also makes tails and ears: http://noxtigress.deviantart.com/gallery/#Ears-and-Tails
EDIT: This should be obvious but don't go to anime conventions for tails. The selection is always meh, and the quality can be meh as well.

EDIT: Beetlecat will probably come in here with a link. Use it.
And I shall remember to bookmark it eventually.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 4, 2008)

UKtehwhitewolf said:


> I don't know much about making your own as I'm just getting into that but I've heard a lot that making your own is cost-effective.
> 
> There's quite a few fursuit makers on FA though. I can only remember Trpdwarf (and zeke) and Beastcub off the top of my head though...
> I bought my tail and ears from Trpdwarf (which are awesome!) and that was a good price. Can't remember how much it was in the end though...plus it was more for the shipping because I live in the UK.



I think I remember the tail being around 30 USD before shipping and handling....which translated into pounds means something but my brain is dead today. Two tests in a row! Bio II and History. Blargh!

How are your tail and ears treating you, btw?


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Nov 4, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I think I remember the tail being around 30 USD before shipping and handling....which translated into pounds means something but my brain is dead today. Two tests in a row! Bio II and History. Blargh!
> 
> How are your tail and ears treating you, btw?



Translated into pounds it was less than Â£20, or would be without the shipping. (Â£18 something maybe...). Of course I can't find the box though...I put it somewhere safe should I need to take them anywhere and don't wanna risk them getting dirty or damaged and it's so safe that I've forgotten where it is...

They're both awesome though! I especially love the tail. Not had too much of a chance to wear it out, the lovely British weather struck again xD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 4, 2008)

UKtehwhitewolf said:


> Translated into pounds it was less than Â£20, or would be without the shipping. (Â£18 something maybe...). Of course I can't find the box though...I put it somewhere safe should I need to take them anywhere and don't wanna risk them getting dirty or damaged and it's so safe that I've forgotten where it is...
> 
> They're both awesome though! I especially love the tail. Not had too much of a chance to wear it out, the lovely British weather struck again xD



Ah, that makes sense.

Aw for shame, that weather. I'm a bit worried about weather right now. I have a con this weekend, and I'm worried it might rain really hard. I've felt what it is like to be wet person in animal costume once and it neither feels good or smells good (it rained really hard one day at AC.

I am not keen to repeat the experience with my White and black Kitsune costume especially since it's made of the same fur your tail and ears are made of...and that stuff can get dirty kind of easy. Oh what sadness it is that white fur is so easy to become messed up.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's a cool place...

http://www.northfur.ca/

This place has mainly prosthetic faces but it also has ears, tails, hands, and feet.

Basically everything except the body.

I used this place for my LARPing character.


----------

